# Pinnacle Studio 9 und Hollywood FX einbinden



## nk7de (14. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe heute meine kürzlich ersteigerte Software bekommen. Es ist das Pinnacle Studio 9 und das Zusatzpaket Hollywood FX 5 was mehr Effekte bieten soll. Nun probier ich da schon den ganzen Tag rum und bin auch begeistert was man damit alles anstellen kann. Nur hab ich bei meinem Pinnacle Studio immer noch bei vielen Effekten "Hfx Pro" oder ähnliches drin. Obwohl ich das Hollywood FX installiert habe und wenn ich das einzeln starte auch alle Effekte da sind, nur halt nicht direkt im Studio. 

Deshalb nun meine Frage wie ich das richtig einbinde? Denn im Studio hab ich nur die Option "Effekte freischalten" und da komme ich nur auf die Webseite von Pinnacle und muss dort irgendwelche Daten angeben, die ich gar nicht habe oder mir nicht mitgeschickt wurden.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------

